# fcitx因为dbus的问题无法启动

## larmbr

启动fcitx时出现以下错误:

```
[INFO] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/lib/fcitx/addon.c:99-Load Addon Config File:fcitx-dbus.conf

[INFO] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/lib/fcitx/addon.c:99-Load Addon Config File:fcitx-remote-module.conf

[INFO] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/lib/fcitx/addon.c:99-Load Addon Config File:fcitx-ipc.conf

[INFO] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/lib/fcitx/addon.c:99-Load Addon Config File:fcitx-punc.conf

[INFO] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/lib/fcitx/addon.c:99-Load Addon Config File:fcitx-autoeng.conf

[INFO] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/lib/fcitx/addon.c:99-Load Addon Config File:fcitx-xim.conf

[INFO] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/lib/fcitx/addon.c:99-Load Addon Config File:fcitx-fullwidth-char.conf

[INFO] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/lib/fcitx/addon.c:99-Load Addon Config File:fcitx-x11.conf

[INFO] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/lib/fcitx/addon.c:99-Load Addon Config File:fcitx-chttrans.conf

[INFO] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/lib/fcitx/addon.c:99-Load Addon Config File:fcitx-quickphrase.conf

[INFO] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/lib/fcitx/addon.c:99-Load Addon Config File:fcitx-qw.conf

[INFO] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/lib/fcitx/addon.c:99-Load Addon Config File:fcitx-pinyin.conf

[INFO] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/lib/fcitx/addon.c:99-Load Addon Config File:fcitx-kimpanel-ui.conf

[WARN] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/module/dbus/dbusstuff.c:86-Connection Error (Using X11 for dbus-daemon autolaunch was disabled at compile time, set your DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS instead)

[WARN] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/module/dbus/dbusstuff.c:86-Connection Error (Using X11 for dbus-daemon autolaunch was disabled at compile time, set your DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS instead)

[WARN] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/module/dbus/dbusstuff.c:86-Connection Error (Using X11 for dbus-daemon autolaunch was disabled at compile time, set your DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS instead)

[WARN] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/module/dbus/dbusstuff.c:86-Connection Error (Using X11 for dbus-daemon autolaunch was disabled at compile time, set your DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS instead)

[WARN] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/module/dbus/dbusstuff.c:86-Connection Error (Using X11 for dbus-daemon autolaunch was disabled at compile time, set your DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS instead)

No protocol specified

[ERROR] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/ui/kimpanel/kimpanel.c:199-DBus Not initialized

[ERROR] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/lib/fcitx/ui.c:162-no usable user interface.

[ERROR] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/frontend/ipc/ipc.c:252-DBus Not initialized

[FATAL] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/frontend/xim/xim.c:135-X11 not initialized

[ERROR] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/lib/fcitx/frontend.c:337-No available frontend

```

查了官方帮助文档,在启动脚本中加入了这条命令,但仍然没解决问题:

```
eval `dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session`
```

请问到底是什么问题?

----------

## heroxbd

 *Quote:*   

> [WARN] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.1/work/fcitx-4.2.1/src/module/dbus/dbusstuff.c:86-Connection Error (Using X11 for dbus-daemon autolaunch was disabled at compile time, set your DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS instead)
> 
> No protocol specified

 

编译 fcitx 的时候使用了什么 USE flag? 很有可能你没有开启 "dbus"[/quote]

```
emerge -pv app-i18n/fcitx
```

----------

## leioo

/etc/portage/package.use 加

sys-apps/dbus X

就好了。（别告诉我说你没有newuse) 

fcitx 没有dbus好像也能输入汉字（在纯X环境下，没有GTk和QT),但汉字选择窗口出不来。装了dbus也没有用。scim正常。vnc X环境。

----------

